# Your Favorite Tarantula?



## Kisato (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm just curious and thought I'd ask what your favorite species of tarantula is! My personal favorite is the H. lividum, though I have never kept one and won't even consider it until I am much more experienced but they are one of the most beautiful tarantulas I have ever seen. 
So, what is your favorite species of tarantula?


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats kind of a big question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC (Mar 8, 2011)

_Grammostola rosea_


----------



## BigJ999 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ummm well lol I don't really know lol


----------



## NikiP (Mar 8, 2011)

Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## Great Basin Ben (Mar 8, 2011)

*Aphonopelma joshua*


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 8, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> :?Thats kind of a big question:?


Cyriocosmus ritae


----------



## jt39565 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fav that I own - OBT
Fav I wanna own - P. metallica


----------



## Lolita (Mar 8, 2011)

right now my current favorite is my B smithi male he's got a great temper beautiful coloring and just an awesome little T


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 9, 2011)

*The King Baboon *
_Pelinobius Muticus_ 
for their pencil thick pigeon toed back legs and crushed velvet look.

They can get huge, have a fierce temperament, and they make really cave like burrows as opposed to the Cameroon Red which carves out intricate tunnels.

This species without a doubt 

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------

P. metallica is the crown jewel in anyones collection, so if I did own it i'm sure it would be my top 5 without a doubt.


----------



## King Leonidas (Mar 9, 2011)

M.balfouri


----------



## RoseT (Mar 9, 2011)

Prob P. Metallica, since Ive literally been dreaming of owning one the past two nights...No joke!...


----------



## web eviction (Mar 9, 2011)

P. Regalis love my big girl  got her a lil boyfriend too
Soon as he grows up lol;P


----------



## DrJonnyD (Mar 9, 2011)

The next one..  Dah, Winning


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W (Mar 9, 2011)

Scolopeon said:


> *The King Baboon *
> _Pelinobius Muticus_
> for their pencil thick pigeon toed back legs and crushed velvet look.
> 
> ...


 +1
Just got mine today


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

Big Dragonfly said:


> Cyriocosmus ritae


 BOOM! :clap:

I have a 2" female ;P

My current favs are the Cyriocosmus species, but all time fav is def. P. metallica or A.versicolor.

For shear madness and aggression, S. cal fo sho!

Then there's the T.blondi


----------



## ZergFront (Mar 10, 2011)

That's a really tough decision... it would have to be between the L.violaceopes and P.irminia because those species I wouldn't mind having just bunches of the same species. Besides, with multiples, you stand a better chance at catching a peek at one of them. X-D


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Mar 10, 2011)

Stromatopelma calceatum hands down. Most amazing species I've owned so far. You can't accuse her of not being exciting!


----------



## Scolopeon (Mar 10, 2011)

JuGGaL0K0W said:


> +1
> Just got mine today


Haha after just getting back into the hobby (properly) I now have 2.8-3.00'' female, gonna be an uphill climb from here on brining her to the reputed size, but thats part of the allure and reward when raising them yourself!


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W (Mar 10, 2011)

Scolopeon said:


> Haha after just getting back into the hobby (properly) I now have 2.8-3.00'' female, gonna be an uphill climb from here on brining her to the reputed size, but thats part of the allure and reward when raising them yourself!


I cant wait as i was unwrapping it out of the shipping container all i could see was this magnificent orangey/red sitting at about 2.5".  Here goes the 6-8 year battle to maturity, cant wait to have a giant on my hands.


----------



## Sleazoid (Mar 10, 2011)

E. cyanognathuss or P. pulcher

I love my little blue fang. <3


----------



## Hatr3d (Mar 10, 2011)

_Augacephalus_, _Stromatopelma/Heteroscodra_


----------



## JC50 (Mar 10, 2011)

All of them!


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 10, 2011)

Do own: B. vagans- it's fun to feed and easy to deal with.

Want to own: A. diversipes- super pretty.


----------



## BigJ999 (Mar 10, 2011)

King Baboon even though I never see her  otherwise P.ornata or P.irmina


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 10, 2011)

I like all my T's the same(alot!), but if I had to start all over and just choose one T to keep it would probably be LP or versi.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 10, 2011)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ for me.


----------



## Spidershane1 (Mar 10, 2011)

mking said:


> _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ for me.


I gots to get me one of those. 
It's next on my list actually & I get paid tomorrow... 
;P


----------



## Quixtar (Mar 10, 2011)

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus, followed closely by Encyocratella olivacea


----------



## Joanie (Mar 10, 2011)

To look at, my P. regalis, T. gigas, N. coloratovillosum

To handle, any kind of baby avic  

To feed, LP slings and my Cyriocosmus slings, they're always hungry


----------



## mosca (Mar 11, 2011)

Baboons, I do like _Ceratogyrus_ but am quite taken with my _Heterothele villosella _ then again I also like P.lugardi quite a bit


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 11, 2011)

Favorite T that I have - hmmm... all of them.  I'm partial to the Brachypelmas (5 sp) and Grammostolas (3 sp), but also have GBB, OBT, A. genic and LPs.  

I'd like to have - N. chromatus, H. lividum, E.pulcherrimaklaasi, several of the Aphonopelma sp, B. annitha, B. auratum...


----------



## jb62 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd choose Euathlus sp."red" she is just lovely..
Next would be Euathlus sp."blue" she just stays put when I have to do something in her tank..
My G.porteri is a pet rock so can't say much on her other then she's calm.

So for fun and friendly Euathlus sp."red".


----------



## justinherran (Mar 11, 2011)

*Paraphysa Parvula*


----------

